# young female Angel maltese



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Unforgettable Maltese has a very beautiful female that cannot be used in Eva's breeding program because she is too small. Maybe someone at SM would be interested. I was tempted but my fiancee is not  First time i tried to add a yellow face, hope it comes out!


http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

She is adorable and beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is such a beauty! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She is so adorable!!! :wub: She has such a cute face!!! :wub: I wish I could have a third Malt!!!! :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

beautiful :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not positive, but I believe she's spoken for. Sorry guys. She is a gorgeous dog, I must say....

Not me....but a friend of mine..... :biggrin: ....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Where are you seeing pics of her face? All I see are the little blurred pics in the slide show.
I'd really like to see her as she's closely related to Cosy and a few others on here.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 12 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775398


> Where are you seeing pics of her face? All I see are the little blurred pics in the slide show.
> I'd really like to see her as she's closely related to Cosy and a few others on here.[/B]


If you click on the for sale option (on the left side), there is a picture of her cute face there. It is only a small pictures, though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I want to see a big ole closeup of her face though. LOL!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 12 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775405


> I want to see a big ole closeup of her face though. LOL![/B]


LOL me too! She looks gorgeous in the tiny photo though!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe Pat's FRIEND will post a larger pic of this baby.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes Pat, so who is this FRIEND? Is she a SMer?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

For once I know something before anyone else..LOL

I know the secret, but I will NEVER tell. I'm sure it will be revealed when they are ready....or not....


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She's gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: 

Her new owner is super lucky. I hope he/she will post more pics of her on SM.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ May 12 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775419


> For once I know something before anyone else..LOL
> 
> I know the secret, but I will NEVER tell. I'm sure it will be revealed when they are ready....or not....[/B]




Spill the Beans!!! :HistericalSmiley: Who's getting that gorgeous baby and are they an SMer? Enquiry Minds want to know!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 12 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775396


> I'm not positive, but I believe she's spoken for. Sorry guys. She is a gorgeous dog, I must say....
> 
> Not me....but a friend of mine..... :biggrin: ....[/B]


Hmmmm... and does this friends name start with a P and end with at...LOL!  Jk, will someone spill the beans, or will there be an SM investigation?!?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ May 13 2009, 01:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775587


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 12 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775396





> I'm not positive, but I believe she's spoken for. Sorry guys. She is a gorgeous dog, I must say....
> 
> Not me....but a friend of mine..... :biggrin: ....[/B]


Hmmmm... and does this friends name start with a P and end with at...LOL!  Jk, will someone spill the beans, or will there be an SM investigation?!?  
[/B][/QUOTE]


ZIP...... :beating a dead horse: ...... wild horses couldn't pull it out of me... :no2: .....oh, I'm loving this.....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Where is this breeder located???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL....I know I know!!! But my lips are sealed!!! And don't you all worry. When this person gets this gorgeous girl, there will be pictures posted. I'm sure of it!

And dang I'm so jealous. I want her! Oh well, at least I'll get to see pics of her here on SM.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 13 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775678


> Where is this breeder located???[/B]


Eva is in Georgia. I had the pleasure of meeting her before I moved away from there.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

total beauty!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ May 13 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775865


> total beauty!!![/B]


AGREE!!!! JUST BEAUTIFUL! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness - she is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I wish I could have her, but I'm pretty sure I'd ruin that gorgeous coat! 

I can't wait to find out who took her home and see more pics of her!


----------

